
TODO Zero: Write more robust code by treating TODOs like sticky notes - countermeasure
https://redandblack.io/blog/2020/todo-zero/
======
countermeasure
I had trouble finding a consolidated set of best practices for using TODO
comments in code, so I thought I'd try to produce one.

As I was working on it I hit on the idea of likening TODOs to sticky notes as
a way to sum up in just a few words how best to use them.

I've been using the approach the article explains for a couple of years now,
and I think I write significantly more robust code as a result.

~~~
mickduprez
great article, thanks! I've stop/started using TODO's many times mainly
because of the common problems you highlight in the article, I'm going to give
them another go as this simple system will work. I've often tried to use
Trello, paper, sticky notes etc but they all lacked a process for management.
This system keeps items where they need to be and they may actually get done,
cheers.

~~~
countermeasure
You're welcome! I used to have a pretty lukewarm relationship with TODOs too,
but since I settled on this approach things got a lot better. Now I can't
imagine using them any other way.

